# Ibanez RG7321 vs. ESP LTD SC-207



## itsallinmyh3ad (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys. I just traded my Hellraiser-7 for a new 6505+, and I'm looking at buying a new 7 string. I'm looking at this 2 particular models because of my price range. Which one would you recommend, and why?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2007)

You have to try them by yourself, but I can give you my feelings, what I feel about them (my opinions only)

SC 207
- better contoured body
- no neck pu - I don't use and like them
- I hate tom bridges

RG 7321
- I'm bored of those RG shapes
- better hardtail bridge - beter intonation imo

In that price range there's nothing special in those guitars, those are low end of Ibanzez and LTD 
You have to switch pickups for sure, then those guitars will be much better.


----------



## Nick (Dec 28, 2007)

this may not be any help but i think you should save a bit longer and get a higher end SC model. the difference in quality between the higher and lower end Ltd models far outweighs the price difference.

In the long run youl be better off.


----------



## Naren (Dec 28, 2007)

Nick said:


> this may not be any help but i think you should save a bit longer and get a higher end SC model. the difference in quality between the higher and lower end Ltd models far outweighs the price difference.
> 
> In the long run youl be better off.



 I think it would be a waste to use a lower quality guitar on a new 6505+.


----------



## Nick (Dec 28, 2007)

my thoughts exactly


----------



## yevetz (Dec 28, 2007)

Dude...get Ibanez...but not 7321....better get used 7421 7621 7620 7420.....it will be better . 

Good luck


----------



## Jeff (Dec 28, 2007)

There's also the Schecter C-7, which sells for $450, is made better than either of the ones you mentioned, and has better pickups.


----------



## Diggers (Dec 28, 2007)

I just put Dimarzio's in my 7321 and it's awesome.

Unless you can afford the pickup change with it, you might be a little disappointed in the sound - especially as you'll want to crank it through that 6505!!

I really rate the 7321, mine has a Blaze bridge and AN neck - i love the feel of the guitar, the neck fits my big hands well, and the body is comfortable.

If you plan on getting a higher 7, the 7321 would make a good backup - so i wouldn't worry about 'wasting' money on a low end instrument.

I'm looking for a 1527 now - the 7321 won't be backup - but will be my hardtail guitar. Try one, if you like the feel, go for it - just grab some Dimarzio's!


----------



## thedownside (Dec 28, 2007)

i have both guitars right now. the sc207 is still my main 7, it kills. i'm sure the higher end ones are better, but both guitars are amazing performers for the dollar you pay for them.

now if you can try them, pick the one with the neck you prefer best, and has a bridge you like the most, both are vastly different on each model. 

pickups have been mentioned, the rg's blow, and i'm usually a fan of stock pickups. the ltd's on the other hand, they actually have nice pickups, i've done allot of recordings with them (do a search i've posted a few). i eventually swapped them out, but they are actually nice pups.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm actually considering now to get a viper-407, since I just received the MF 20% discount. 

If I get the viper, I'll also get a pair of blackouts for my ltd.


----------



## Jroll666 (May 5, 2011)

personally i love my LTD SC207. it has the thick nasty tone i want, for a reasonable price. I love deathmetal, whitechapel, suicide silence, meshuggah, etc , and this guitar lays it down thick and chunky. It was really easy to get used to the 7th strings. I dont ever see my self going back to a 6. If i was to get another guitar I would stick with ESP.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (May 5, 2011)

you can find a used rg7620 (has a trem just so you know) used for the price of a new rg7321. theres also rg7621's (same as the 7620, just with a fixed bridge) but they go for a bit higher as they werent around for very long. the rg7421 would be your best bet here if your looking for a fized bridge. only difference between the 7421 and the 7621 is that the 7621 had a SLIGHTLY better bridge and i think they came with blazes. the 7421 had a good bridge but fairly weak pickups. but its still made in japan and is far superior to the 7321 and the sc207 in every way


----------



## Triple7 (May 5, 2011)

yevetz said:


> Dude...get Ibanez...but not 7321....better get used 7421 7621 7620 7420.....it will be better .
> 
> Good luck





This


----------



## Kamikaze7 (May 6, 2011)

Jroll666 said:


> personally i love my LTD SC207. it has the thick nasty tone i want, for a reasonable price. I love deathmetal, whitechapel, suicide silence, meshuggah, etc , and this guitar lays it down thick and chunky. It was really easy to get used to the 7th strings. I dont ever see my self going back to a 6. If i was to get another guitar I would stick with ESP.



^ I agree with him on this. I have an SC-207 that I hot-rodded as well (EMG 707TW's & SA-7, Afterburner, Scalloped 15th-24th frets...) and it's one of the best guitars I've ever owned. Don't get me wrong I like the Ibanez stuff too, but the RG is too common and is getting kinda boring IMO. I will also agree with Apophis about the bridge - the Ibanez fixed bridge allows better action by adjusting individual string height as compared to the tune-o-matic, but either one is a plus as the strings feed thru the body for better sustain and tone.

However, the Viper would be a good choice as well and better built and with better parts and hardware compared to the SC-207...


----------



## sell2792 (May 6, 2011)

Douglas Hardons all day imo.


----------



## ZEBOV (May 6, 2011)

We have a versus thread dedicated to answering "this vs that" questions. It's in my signature.


----------



## park0496 (May 6, 2011)

try not to bump threads like this from 2007


----------



## MikeH (May 6, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (May 7, 2011)

woah haha didnt look at the dates!!!


----------



## ZEBOV (May 8, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> woah haha didnt look at the dates!!!


Me neither.


----------

